# Old Country Smokehouse



## jervid (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi 
has anyone else notice that his is no longer available from Academy Sports???


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 7, 2018)

Academy here in Oklahoma still has them but it has more Masterbuilt and the Outdoor Gourmet smokers in stock.


----------



## jervid (Sep 7, 2018)

sorry i should have been more clear.. it's no longer on their website


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 7, 2018)

jervid said:


> sorry i should have been more clear.. it's no longer on their website



just looked at the website. i seen three models but mostly the Masterbuilt.


----------



## texasjason (Nov 1, 2018)

I saw one in a new Academy store in Dallas this past weekend. Look well built from what I could tell...


----------

